# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه گلستان

## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشگاه گلستان یک دانشگاه  دولتی در شهر گرگان واقع در استان گلستان  است. این دانشگاه دارای سه  دانشکده علوم  پایه، فنی مهندسی و علوم انسانی و  حدود ۷۰ نفر هیئت علمی  است. بیش از ۲۰۰۰ دانشجو در دانشگاه گلستان در  مقاطع کاردانی، کارشناسی،  کارشناسی ارشد به تحصیل و پژوهش مشغولند. دانشگاه گلستان با جداسازی دانشکده علوم از دانشگاه علوم کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی گرگان در سال ۱۳۸۷ تأسیس شد.


*تاریخچه* 

دانشگاه  جامع گلستان در سفر اول هیئت دولت به استان گلستان مورد توجه واقع شد و  توسط هیئت دولت تصویب و جهت اجرا ابلاغ شد. بر این اساس طی ابلاغیه  ۱۲۲۶۸/۲۲ مورخ ۲۴ آبان ۱۳۸۵ وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری با ایجاد مجتمع  آموزشی عالی گلستان و به طبع آن ابلاغیه شماره ۱۸۲۲۵/۲۲ مورخ ۴ دی ۱۳۸۶ با  ارتقاء آن به دانشگاه گلستان موافقت گردید. دکتر جمشید هومن به عنوان مسئول  راهاندازی این دانشگاه از جانب وزیر وقت علوم دکتر محمدمهدی زاهدی منصوب  گردید. لازم به ذکر است که دکتر جمشید هومن دکترای جامعهشناسی و عضو هیئت  علمی دانشگاه الزهرا نیز بودهاست.
در پی آن با  انتصاب دکتر رنجبر طی حکم شماره ۵۳۹۸/ و مورخه ۱۵ تیر ۱۳۸۷  تاسیس و توسعه  این دانشگاه عملی گردید. در این راستا طی صورتجلسه ای به  همین تاریخ و با  امضاء خرمشاد معاون فرهنگی و اجتماعی وزارت علوم، روسای دو  دانشگاه گلستان  و علوم کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی، سه دانشکده علوم پایه، علوم  انسانی و فنی  مهندسی علی آباد با تمامی امکانات فیزیکی، آزمایشگاهی و  نیروی انسانی  (اداری و هیئت علمی)، به دانشگاه گلستان منتقل و این دانشگاه  کار خود را  آغاز نمود.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ها* 

دانشگاه گلستان دارای سه دانشکده است که در یک پردیس واحد قرار ندارد و در نقاط مختلف شهرهای گرگان و علی آباد پراکنده اند.


*دانشکده علوم پایه:*

 گروه رياضي 
 گروه آمار 
 گروه كامپيوتر 
 گروه زمین شناسی 
 گروه زيست 
 گروه فیزیک 
 گروه شیمی


*دانشکده علوم انسانی:*
 
 گروه زبان و ادبیات فارسي گروه علوم اجتماعي(پژوهشگری) گروه جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی شهری

*دانشکده فنی و مهندسی:*

 کامپیوتر 
 عمران  
 نقشه برداری  
 برق 
 پليمر 
 معماري 
 مهندسی شیمی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تصویری از سر در دانشگاه گلستان*

----------

